# New Port Richey Florida knit shop



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a knit shop in or around New Port Richey? Thank you for any information.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knitmap.com

With this web site, you can find knit shops anywhere.

Hope this helps. How far away are you from Tarpon Springs...I think there are two there...


----------



## gingalee (Jan 31, 2015)

I do know one in Palm harbor. Where outback is on south 19


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't answer your questions but that really brings back memories. My parents lived in my grandparents trailer for years in Port Richey. Tarpon Springs was a real favorite place to go! Gee I miss that 1 week vacation!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

It's only American. Bugger!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

The one by Outback closed a couple of years ago.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knitmap.com
> 
> With this web site, you can find knit shops anywhere.
> 
> Hope this helps. How far away are you from Tarpon Springs...I think there are two there...


This website only showed Michaels and JoAnn's in my area and there is literally a LYS, one mile from my house that it didn't show. I would suggest "googling" yarn stores as that yielded several in a 20 mile radius for me - more so than this knitmap website. Too bad it doesn't show them all. Wonder how we let them know to update?


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure how close you are ....there is a shop in St. Augustine area. Not sure of the name. Her name is Fran I think and she sells cone yarn as well as skeins.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not close, being on the Gulf of Mexico between Tampa and Tarpon Springs, but there is a delightful shop in downtown Winter Haven, FL Probably a 1 hour drive from New Port Richey. they have a wonderful stock of yarn and accessories and are very pleasant.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

We had one in Dunedin but it closed now I can't find any except for Joanne's and Michaels


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Knit, on the road to Wikiva Springs (which is lovely and worth visiting).
If you rent a canoe or kayak, do not get out.
Gators.

Sip n Knit, Longwood

Four pearls


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Stash, A Good Yarn is in Largo and Criativity( not sure of address, St. Pete, maybe). In Tampa , Roxy's is great. Four Purls in Winter Haven, which would be a bit of a drive, but they have a Yarn Truck so if you check out their website , they may be going to a location closer to you. Good luck.


----------

